

[Show HN] Grmbly: Find Free Food and Events - alekx
http://grmbly.com

======
alekx
Hey Everyone, I created Grmbly as a way to find all the events and discounts
from your area. While there are still a few bugs and issues, I wanted to
introduce you to Grmbly in hopes to get some feedback for what I have so far.
Thanks for checking it out.

------
bksenior
Hey. Whats your email, Id like to feature you on something to help you get a
little more eyeballs.

